# fish with green tree frogs



## JAS101 (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone here have fish in the same enclosure as green tree frogs [ or any frogs ]?
up until 10 mins ago i had a gold fish in with my frogs - but one of the frogs needs were greater then expected . maybe i should go to a bigger goldfish [ one that cant accidently fall into the mouth of a frog ?]


----------



## bredli-sli (Apr 14, 2010)

i cant say i do, try something smaller and faster? harder to catch? native maybe


----------



## bfg23 (Apr 14, 2010)

I had a heap of neons in my frog tank at one stage. 
There was one pig of a gtf that would spend all night jumping in and out of the water trying to catch them, but never caught any, they were too fast.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 14, 2010)

I reckon just buy fish that are safe and healthy snacks. Dont buy any fish that could have been medicated previously (which is a majority of pet fish) because it may poison your frog. I dont know for sure but I know it can kill fish-eating snakes (look up green tree snake threads) if the fish have been treated with certain chemicals. 
If your frog doesnt eat fish all too often (im assuming this is a first offence after quite a while) and you feel that you absolutely need to keep fish in the enclosure, then buy feeders.
If the frog quite enjoys fishing and you dont want him to eat any, then i would say dont put any fish in to be on the safe side.
purely oppinion, as it has been years since i have owned any frogs and many years more since i have owned green tree frogs. just be mindful of the risk of poisoning your frog, as I hear they can be very succeptable.


----------



## beney_boy (Apr 14, 2010)

i have homebred guppys in with my gtf's only casualties i get are from the little murray river turtle swimming around lol.


----------



## Cidden (Apr 14, 2010)

I've had heaps of different fish in with my GTF, I found the goldfish being fat and slow would get eaten when the water level dropped below 10cm. I would recomend as previously mentioned smaller faster fish, or raise the water up so the frogs can't pin them in the corners as easily. Feader fish are good, or as also mentioned homebred guppies or platties, their cheap, colourful, and fast. I also have a false bottom in my tank, gives the fish heaps of room to hide so they dont get too stressed and constantly snapped at, just another option.  PM me if you want any photos of my setups to give you some ideas.




beney_boy said:


> i have homebred guppys in with my gtf's only casualties i get are from the little murray river turtle swimming around lol.


 
I've considered putting yabbies or a turtle in with my tree frogs but I've heard they could risk injury to the frogs. Have you ever had any problems with your turtle biting at the frogs toes??


----------



## beney_boy (Apr 14, 2010)

i would probably be conserned if i put yabbies in ther. the turtle is about the size of the frogs. ive never seen either near eachother so it hasnt been a problem yet and from what i can see, each of my frogs have all there toes. i do have lots of flat rocks that sit just under the water level and the frogs seem to use them more than just swimming around, unless they are after the odd cricket.


----------



## cassie.rae (Aug 26, 2010)

hiya. 
sorry to annoy anyone - but i was googling if green tree frogs could swim and i came across this thread..just want to know can they?!
cause id love to split my tank to have afew goldfish in there but i dont want to risk any drowning frogs!
so i joined up, this is my first post and I would love some expertise. Can GTFs swim, i know he will try and eat anything that moves and if they can swim should i keep it at a shallow depth? 
thanks so much!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 26, 2010)

cassie.rae said:


> hiya.
> sorry to annoy anyone - but i was googling if green tree frogs could swim and i came across this thread..just want to know can they?!
> cause id love to split my tank to have afew goldfish in there but i dont want to risk any drowning frogs!
> so i joined up, this is my first post and I would love some expertise. Can GTFs swim, i know he will try and eat anything that moves and if they can swim should i keep it at a shallow depth?
> thanks so much!


 Yes they can swim but you must provide them with a land area and dont make it too hard for them to get out of the water


----------

